# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  RDVV PLL Front Panel Board

## dovegroup

Για όλα φταίει ο Φίλος F P Marcos και αργότερα ο Γιώργης Συμφορουμίτης εδώ που αγόρασαν ή βρήκαν κάτι πλακέτες για τα RDVV PLL 8W με tune & no tune. 
Με αγγάρεψε ο 1ος να του σχεδιάσω ένα πάνελ με προστασία και controls τα έστειλε για τύπωμα και το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό.



Σχεδίασα και χρησιμοποίησα και από παλαιότερα έτη μου διάφορα επιμέρους κυκλώματα μου

Χαρακτηριστικά του control Board παρακάτω.
1. Analog Volume Control
2. Analog Power Control
3. RDVV LCD Main Display attached
4. Audio Peak Detector with Led
5. Analog Audio Level Meter (1991)
6. Analog PWR/SWR Meter (Only the panel meter session with the level controll but without PWR/SWR Coupler) (1987)
7. Thermal Protection for the RDVV Power Stage & For A Possible Linear Amplifier as a next power stage. (1983)
8. Tone Test Generator 1Khz (1981)
9. Mono MPX AF Input Selector.
10. Premphasis 50/75us Included + Input Selector. (1981)
11. SWR & Thermal Protection with optical & sound alarm. (1987)

Ατυχώς χρόνια τώρα δεν συνηθίζω να κάνω σχηματικά και σχεδιάζω απ' ευθείας σε PCB Design Tools οπότε σχέδια δεν υπάρχουν...
To Be Continued...
Συνεχίζετε...Και όπως πάντα...
*Απαγορεύετε οποιαδήποτε αναδημοσίευση, αντιγραφή  ή κατασκευή του παρόντος ή μέρους του καθώς και η αναπαραγωγή του σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο ιστιότοπο χωρίς την εγγραφή συγκατάθεση μου, ευχαριστώ.*

----------

picdev (11-06-17), 

TSG (09-06-17), 

vasilllis (10-06-17)

----------


## gchal

> Για όλα φταίει ο Φίλος F P Marcos και αργότερα ο Γιώργης Συμφορουμίτης εδώ που αγόρασαν ή βρήκαν κάτι πλακέτες για τα RDVV PLL 8W με tune & no tune. 
> Με αγγάρεψε ο 1ος να του σχεδιάσω ένα πάνελ με προστασία και controls τα έστειλε για τύπωμα και το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό.
> 
> 
> 
> Σχεδίασα και χρησιμοποίησα και από παλαιότερα έτη μου διάφορα επιμέρους κυκλώματα μου
> 
> Χαρακτηριστικά του control Board παρακάτω.
> 1. Analog Volume Control
> ...



Μάλλον θα πρέπει να αποσύρεις την παρουσίαση. Η έννοια του Forum είναι η σωστή παρουσίαση και η συζήτηση πάνω στο κύκλωμα για βελτιώσεις.....

----------


## kiros

Όταν βάζει κάποιος μια παρουσίαση τότε αυτή είναι ολοκληρωμένη και μπορεί ο καθένας να την πάρει και να την κάνει ότι θέλει.
Εσύ έβαλες μόνο τρείς φωτογραφίες και από κάτω κοτσάρεις με κόκκινα γράμματα ότι απαγορευονται τα πάντα. Ποιός ο λόγος της ανάρτησης;

----------


## dovegroup

> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να αποσύρεις την παρουσίαση. Η έννοια του Forum είναι η σωστή παρουσίαση και η συζήτηση πάνω στο κύκλωμα για βελτιώσεις.....







> Όταν βάζει κάποιος μια παρουσίαση τότε αυτή είναι ολοκληρωμένη και μπορεί ο καθένας να την πάρει και να την κάνει ότι θέλει.
> Εσύ έβαλες μόνο τρείς φωτογραφίες και από κάτω κοτσάρεις με κόκκινα γράμματα ότι απαγορευονται τα πάντα. Ποιός ο λόγος της ανάρτησης;



Πρός Απάντηση σας...
[/QUOTE]Συνεχίζετε...Και όπως πάντα...[/QUOTE]
Επίσης σύμφωνα με τα λίγα ελληνικά μου διαβάζω περί δημοσίευσης* "Κοινότητα: Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων ΚατασκευώνΠρόχειρες κατασκευές χωρίς σχεδιαγράμματα και πολλές αναλύσεις."*

Το έγραψα ατυχώς με οχι bold γράμματα και δεν το είδατε...ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη.
Το ότι επιθυμώ να γνωρίζω την τύχη και την χρήση μιάς δημιουργίας είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα μου.
Οπως έγραψα δεν υπάρχουν σχηματικά δεν εχω ούτε την υπομονή, χρόνο ούτε την όρεξη για τέτοια.
Ομως άρχισα να φτιάχνω σχηματικά επιμέρους για το "Συνεχίζετε...αλλά αφού το κλίμα είναι χμμμ κάπως... Τότε σταματάει εδώ
και φυσικά    
[/QUOTE]*.[/QUOTE] Απαγορεύετε οποιαδήποτε αναδημοσίευση, αντιγραφή  ή κατασκευή του παρόντος ή μέρους του καθώς και η αναπαραγωγή του σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο ιστιότοπο χωρίς την εγγραφή συγκατάθεση μου, ευχαριστώ.*[/QUOTE]
Ευχαριστώ όσους με τίμησαν με τα like τους και όλους όσοι έγραψαν σχόλια...βοήθησαν αρκετά...

----------


## SeAfasia

έχεις ρωτήσει περίπου τι θα σου στοιχίσουν 10 πλακέτες στο pcbway φερ'ειπείν;
Από ότι βλέπω οι πλακέτες είναι σχεδιασμένες αρκετά καλά.. :Biggrin:

----------


## NIKOS

Ορισμένοι καλό θα είναι να διαβάζετε καλύτερα το κείμενο που αναρτάται από τον οποιοδηποτε φίλο, και σίγουρα να μπορείτε να ξεχωρίζετε την ενότητα στην οποία αναρτήθηκε, για να μην πέφτετε σε φάουλ κάνοντας υποδείξεις για την ορθή ανάρτηση.
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## leosedf

Μη μασάς προχώρα στο παρασύνθημα.

----------


## aris k

Ακη καλησπερα εχεις παρουσιαση και σε αλλο Foroum την κατασκευη σου ?? Με αλλο ονομα ? *( vourdoulas )*

----------


## dovegroup

> Μη μασάς προχώρα στο παρασύνθημα.



Μ' αρέσει η αισιοδοξία σου Κωνσταντίνε...  :Lol: 






> Ακη καλησπερα εχεις παρουσιαση και σε αλλο Foroum την κατασκευη σου ?? Με αλλο ονομα ? *( vourdoulas )*



Αρη μου καλησπέρα την απάντηση την πήρες στο άλλο forum τπτ άλλο θές να με ρωτήσεις?
Αν βρείς και τα άλλα 2 forum βάλε τα εδώ εγώ δεν το κάνω.

----------


## SRF

> Πρός Απάντηση σας...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνεχίζετε...Και όπως πάντα...
> 			
> 		
> ...



*




			
				 Απαγορεύετε οποιαδήποτε αναδημοσίευση, αντιγραφή  ή κατασκευή του παρόντος ή μέρους του καθώς και η αναπαραγωγή του σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο ιστιότοπο χωρίς την εγγραφή συγκατάθεση μου, ευχαριστώ.
			
		


*




> Ευχαριστώ όσους με τίμησαν με τα like τους και όλους όσοι έγραψαν σχόλια...βοήθησαν αρκετά...







> Μ' αρέσει η αισιοδοξία σου Κωνσταντίνε... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αρη μου καλησπέρα την απάντηση την πήρες στο άλλο forum τπτ άλλο θές να με ρωτήσεις?
> Αν βρείς και τα άλλα 2 forum βάλε τα εδώ εγώ δεν το κάνω.



Άκη, από την ώρα που ενσωμάτωσες το ερυθριασμένο κείμενο, χάλασες το "γλυκό"... ! Απλά, πάναπλα!  :Wink:  Αν και δεν νομίζω ότι πίστευες εξ' αρχής ότι θα το σεβόντουσαν όλοι... Και απορώ τι περίμενες, πραγματικά?  :Sad:

----------


## aris k

Φίλε  Άκη, εγώ πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να συνεχίσεις την παρουσίαση της κατασκευής σου και συμφωνώ με τον Γιώργο τον SRF για την κόκκινη σημείωση. Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, η ερώτηση για άλλο forum δεν ήταν εκ του πονηρού, απλά μια διαπίστωση που έκανα, αφού την είδα πρώτα εκεί και μετά εδώ, οπότε ήθελα να γνωρίζω τελικά ποιος είναι ο άνθρωπος που έχει φτιάξει το PLL

----------


## Kernel Panic

στο χωριό μου λένε "ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε"
Ρίξε πρώτα μια παρουσίαση με σχέδια, καλές φωτό, περιγραφή κ,λ,π. για να έχει λόγο ύπαρξης το απαγορευτικό, τώρα τι να κάνουμε κλοπι/παστε, τις 3 φωτο?

----------


## agis68

βασικά και μένα η εγχρωμη επισήμανση με ενόχλησε.....πάντως αν κάποιος δημοσιεύσει αυτες τις φωτό σε άλλο φόρουμ και το παρουσιάσει ως δικό του δεν μπορείς να αποδείξεις οτι είναι δικό σου εκτός αν γίνει δίκη και φέρεις εσύ το pll και γω απλά τιποτα.....το πιασες????

μπράβο από την κατασκευαστική πλευρ'α της πλακέτας....για τα υπόλοιπα θα τα πούμε στις αίθουσες του τριμελούς   :Tongue2:

----------


## Nightkeeper

Καλησπέρα . Η κατασκευή κατεμέ μόνο πρόχειρη δέν ειναι . Οπως δείχνει πρεπει να ειναι πολυ χρήσιμη για όσους ασχολούνται με τέτοιες κατασκευές . Στην ουσία ειναι ακριβώς οτι χρειαζόταν το RDVV για να ολοκληρωθεί σαν exciter . Επίσης νομίζω πως και να δοθούν οι λεπτομέρειες της κατασκευής ελάχιστοι θα αςχολιθουν,δεν ειναι κατι απλό που μπορει ο καθένας να φτιάξει εξαρχης.Οποτε δεν υπαρχη λόγος για προςτρηβες, το θεμα ας ειναι απλα μια ενημέρωση για την κατασκευή. Συγχαρητήρια στον κατασκευαστή πάντως , δείχνει άψογο . Αντε και η επόμενη κατασκευή να ειναι το remote του RDVV μέσo δυκτιου  :Wink:

----------


## SRF

Ωραία τα λέτε αλλά δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα (και όχι μόνον) δεν σέβεται κανένας το τι κάποιος προσφέρει και με τι όρους ή προϋποθέσεις! 
Εδώ βλέπεις βοηθάς ή χαρίζεις κάτι και διαπιστώνεις μετά ότι το πουλάει χωρίς να σε ρωτήσει καν! Το πουλάει, το ΔΩΡΕΑΝ... ! Αν δεν το ήθελε, ας το χάριζε σε άλλον επίσης, που μπορεί να το ήθελε! 
Έτσι και εδώ. Ο άλλος λέει να βάλει μιά κατασκευή και γράφει ότι ΜΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΛΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΑ = προς ΚΕΡΔΟΣ! Ξέρει - είμαι σίγουρος - ότι κάποιοι θα το έφτιαχναν για τον εαυτό τους ή κανένα φιλαράκι τους! Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό ΔΕΝ θα τον πείραζε καθόλου να το έβλεπε ! Αλλά ΔΕΝ ήθελε να το δει ως "εμπόρευμα προς πώληση" σε κανένα μαγαζάκι ΕΜΠΑΫ ή εδώ - από Έβρο ως και Κύπρο ακόμα - και μάλιστα με λογότυπο πάνω του άλλου όνομα ή & τοπονύμιο! 
Και του την "πέσατε" ? Γιατί? Δικαίωμά του δεν είναι ΝΑ προστατέψει την ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ εκμετάλλευση αυτού που έφτιαξε? Μικρής ή μεγάλης αξίας, σχεδιαστικής ή οικονομικής φύσεως δεν παίζει ρόλο!!! ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ ΑΛΛΟΙ & ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΟΣΚΟΠΟΥΝ τελικά με "τζάμπα φαϊ" ! Απλά! ΠΑΝΑΠΛΑ!

----------


## leosedf

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τη γνώμη του αλλά αυτό δεν είναι ανάγκη να τον σταματήσει να ποστάρει ότι θέλει. Αν θέλει μόνο φωτογραφίες καλώς, είναι δικαίωμα του φυσικά όπως λέει και ο Γιώργος.
Γι' αυτό λέω προχώρα στο παρασύνθημα και βάλε ότι θέλεις. Όπως λέει και η ενότητα είναι πρόχειρες κατασκευές κλπ και θα συμπεριλαμβάνει ΚΑΙ αυτές τις κατασκευές.

----------


## moutoulos

Όπως πολυ σωστά λέει και ο Κώστας η κατασκευή τοποθετήθηκε στο "Πρόχειρες Κατασκευές". Σωστά ?. Σωστά !.
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να μπεί HEX, σχηματικό, PCB κτλ. Από την στιγμή που ενοχλείται κάποιος
φοβούμενος μην αντιγραφεί η κατασκευή του, απλά δεν τα ποστάρει. Όπως σωστά ειπώθηκε παραπάνω, απο τις 
φωτό, αντιγραφή δεν γίνεται. Οπότε?. Δεν καταλαβαίνω την φαγωμάρα ... 

Δεν μπορεί να πετάμε κότες στην αλεπού, και μετά να μαλώνουμε την αλεπού που τις έπνιξε. Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι
αυτά.. Όποιος θέλει να διαφυλάξει τις κατασκευές του απλά δεν βάζει τα "κρίσιμα αρχεία".

Γιώργο ασφαλώς και είναι δικαίωμα (γενικά μιλάω), να προστατέψει απο εμπορική εκμετάλλευση την κατασκευή
του. Απλά δεν τα επισυνάπτει. Και θα είναι απόλυτα σεβαστό όταν αναφερθεί μαζί με αυτό:

"Αρχεία κατασκευής δεν επισυνάπτονται για ευνόητους λόγους (Πιθανή Εμπορική Εκμετάλλευση)"

Και Οκ λέμε δεν θα τα αντιγράψει κάποιος απο εδώ αν μπούν, αν τα αντιγράψει ένας πχ Πολωνός τι θα κάνουμε 
μετά ?. Μην κάνουμε βρε παιδιά ώρες ώρες ... σαν παιδιά. Είδατε καμία σοβαρή εταιρεία να επισυνάπτει αρχεία
και μετά να γκρινιάζει ? (μόνο αν κλαπούν). 

Εγώ δηλαδή τώρα αν γράψω το κωδικό που έχω στο PayPal και μου φάνε αυτά που έχω μέσα, θα φταίνε οι άλλοι ?.

Άκη ασφαλώς μπορεί να βάλεις οτι θέλεις, εξάλλου είσαι στο "πρόχειρες". Δεν έχεις καμία υποχρέωση να βάλεις τα
αρχεία, και μπράβο σου που θες να τα διαφυλάξεις. Μπορείς όμως να βάλεις όσες φωτό θέλεις, και να γράψεις 
γι'αυτήν ότι θέλεις. Παρεμπιπτόντως η κατασκευή σου είναι φανταστική και μπράβο σου. Απλά τα σέβη μου !!!.

----------

aris k (12-06-17)

----------


## Kernel Panic

o.k. το γκαζώσα με λίγο το παλικάρι όχι γιατί έχει άδικο σ΄αυτά που ζήτησε, αλλά γιατί τα ζήτησε πολύ νωρίς, τι να κάνουμε, ανθρώπινη δράση και αντίδραση.
αν το πήρε βαριά, εγώ του ζητάω συγνώμη και να ξέρει οτι την κατασκευή του την γουστάρω και θα ήθελα να δω δυο πραγματάκια παραπάνω, έστω και κουτσουρεμένα.

----------


## Fire Doger

Για τα κόκκινα γιατί τσιτώσατε έτσι? :Confused1: 
Ισχύουν για κάθε post αυτού του φόρουμ http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules (άσχετα που όλοι στα @@ τους)

Πολύ ωραία η πλακετούλα! Και μόνο οι φωτογραφίες δίνουν αρκετές ιδέες, μου άρεσε το πως έβαλες τα ποτενσιόμετρα με την θηλυκή πινοσειρά! :Thumbup1:

----------


## ultra

Trop tard, το πουλακι πεταξε, και πιστευω οτι ο Ακης δεν εχει την παραμικρη διαθεση να συνεχισει.

----------

